# Question....



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

What does it mean when someone says "mismatched"? I've been looking at photos but I can't figure it out! Some of my ratties have black heads and white bodies (Gotham has black along his spine, too) and some have creamy heads with white bodies and creamy spots along the spine. I always called them black hooded rats and creamies (I made that one up)-have I been so very wrong?


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

That is a very good question!!

I don't know or understand halve of the color names for them either.

If that doesm't make sense I'll try to simplify it for whoever needs it.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I've never heard of mismatched, only mismarked(meaning the markings aren't in compliance with registered showing standards).

-shrug-


----------



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

That must be what I meant. Whoops. Thanks, now I know!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I've hurd of mismarked & mismatched (they are the same thing ) but i think mismarked is more popular. I have two mismarked babies, mainly when you have a hooded rat their color (lets say it's black) goes over their shoulders with a strip down their back to thier tail and a ways down the tail. Then a mismarked might have a break in the line going down their back. 
I'll attach a pic of my mismarked little one.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

There's also the little mismarked fella to the right of the circled one.

Most of our pet rats are mismarked and don't meet show standards.

_The AFRMA standard is very specific as to what Hooded rats should look like. It says that â€œHooded rats may be shown in any recognized color. The sides, legs and feet should be a pure, clean white, free from spots or brindling. The hood should cover the head, neck and shoulders without a break, showing no white on the throat or chin, and should run in an even line around the body. The spine marking should extend in an unbroken line from the hood to the tail, be of moderate width, and be free of ragged edges or brindling. The tail should be colored at the base, then white to the end. Faults - White on the throat or chin, ragged edges to the hood or spine markings, spine marking too wide or too narrow, break in the spine marking; any color spots in white area; spotted tail.â€ _


----------



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

I guess that means my girls aren't proper hoodies.


----------



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the example, I understand now. Ok, now that I've got that straightened out, what are ratties with creamy coloring called? They have creamy hoods and white bodies. I know their parents are both black hooded. I'm not breeding them or anything, I'm just curious.


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

There are different shades with different names...

This site is kind of a hassle but it has many pictures to get a good idea.

http://www.ratbreeding.com/Coat_Color_Photos.htm


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

They're still just hoodeds - the cream is probably called champagne or dove (by show standards), depending on the shade of cream and whether they have red or black eyes.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

with black hoodie parents you most likely have beige hooded, some people say tan. If its very light it could be champagne but then there's things like eye colour that help you figure it out...pink eye, ruby eye and blackeyed. Those orangey coloured rats are fawn (ruby eyes) and the lighter orangey ones with the pink eyes are called silver fawn...can you post a pic of your rat?


----------



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's a photo of Sprinkles (left) and Pimento (right). So cute!


----------



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry, that was a really BIG photo!


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

The creamy coloured one looks like a buff or like Lilspaz said maybe just a beige. Beige colours can be quite hard to pinpoint and some are just 'beige' and not one of the rarer colours like dove or champagne. I love beige colouring though, i think it's definately one of the most beautiful  Are the little cream one's eyes black, or deep-ruby?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Looks like you own (or she owns you) a lovely beige hooded rat. Often beige and black hoodies are born in the same litter. 

Here are my beige hoodies with one of my fawn girls behind


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Is this considerd beige? Jay's is very much lighter than lilspaz68 Cutie pies, so don't know if it would go under a different name. 

Sorry the last two pictures are kinda big! LMAO


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah he is considered beige. I have a light beige girl too.










Does your boy have microphthalmus? Or does one eye look smaller in the pic only? I have a girl with this as well.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

He had an eye hemorrhage. Not sure exactly how it happend, the doc said that he could have fallen or played too rough with Bob. His eye will continue to shrink, it may eventually fall out but its not for sure. 

You babies are beautiful!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

JennieLove said:


> He had an eye hemorrhage. Not sure exactly how it happend, the doc said that he could have fallen or played too rough with Bob. His eye will continue to shrink, it may eventually fall out but its not for sure.
> 
> You babies are beautiful!


ahh poor boy...he might need an enucleation one day. 

My girl has micropthalmus which means one or both of her eyeballs are too small, and its from bad breeding. Her brother also has it. A friend and I took in a full family of rats about to be euthanized at a high-kill shelter, when the babies were 6 weeks old. 
Here is little Lucine at the front with her sisters and her rexy mom on the left.










Thank you about Cleo and Tosca, they are very cute monsters.


----------



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

Monsters?

Jay is adorable! It's kind of cute and sad at the same time. It's too bad about his eye, he kind of looks like a cartoon character though which is adorable.


----------



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

I've got a little girl who is that kind of tannish colour too, and a black hoodie. They seem to be a common pair!

And of course I've got the 15 little berks. Course it'll be less soon (sad to see them go, happy to see them go to good homes)


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah, the doc said if it does cause him problems later on down the road it will need to be removed. He gets check ups and so far its doing just fine! It happend when he was about 3-4 months old I think and he's over 1 year now. 

Awww. Lucine is beautiful


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

My eldest rat (Oscar) was born with no eyes whatsoever...bad breeding. I rescued him from the pet store i work at; we kept him, as we knew what sending him back to the breeder would mean :/ ...and i was the member of staff that fell in love and ended up taking him home. 

I'll post some pics if/when i can get them uploaded


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

STUgirl55 said:


> Monsters?


Cleo and Tosca are very sweet, loveable monsters. They are tiny little girls that cause a huge fuss in their cage. Cleo I took in when she got pregnant and had a tiny eeper. I took them in but the baby didn't make it. I named her and she is buried with one of my loving rats up at my mom's. Tosca (dumbo) is a whiner (ever heard baby rats complain?) well she is like that constantly...LOL
I lubs my monsters tho. *heart*


----------

